# Foremost tool



## coloradonicheco. (Nov 21, 2010)

I just came accross a Foremost 15" 2hp. planer. mod. mapl005fzc in hardly used shape. Has anyone ever heard of this Taiwan company? I can't seem to find a link anywhere. They are probably out of business. I am trying to run down a copy of a manual. Thanks. Bill


----------



## dcdan47 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Foremost 15" planer Mdl MAPL005FZc*

I have one on these. I bought it from Tool Town in Everett, WA in about 2005. I never got it hooked up until a few days ago. I ran 5 boards today and the sixth one stopped just before it was done. I found that a shaft broke on the right sied at the transmission. I've got a manual which shows a parts list, but no information to find parts. Apparently Foremost went out of business about 5 years ago. Anyone have a idea where I can find parts? If so, please email me.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Www. Freemanualnguide. Com this is the only one I have found that is really free

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

